# infj? new to forum



## VictoriaL (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello! nice to meet you guys
i am new to the forum 
scored enfj on the myers briggs test but didn't think it sounded like me. i looked up the infj description and could relate to everything - it sounded like someone had read my mind and watched me for the last 21 years!it explains why i did weird things when i was 15 or 16 like obsessively start reading about certain topics (mainly psychology, religion or philosophy) and spend hours shut away in my own imagination, it's bliss 
and i can completely relate to eveything the infjs say in here. infj or not? don't know if i can claim it if i didnt score it,and i may be incorrect despite relating to what infjs say 

Personal ~

*** Name - victoria.L
*** female

21y/o Kiwi (New Zealand).




Personal(ity) ~

*** INFJ ??

*** What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around? not sure- don't know what my friends personlity types are 




Occupation ~

*** stuggling student

What is your dream job? writing about people and looking into peoples minds, helping people somehow


Other ~


What is your favourite section at the toy-store? finger paints
Do you collect anything? books- they slowly take over every inch of my life wherever i go
Describe your favourite food until you drool. butter chicken (except i feel terrible for the poor chicken who had to die when i eat it , salt and vinegar chips with kiwi onion dip, frozen yoghurt
Some of the things that you give you jollies? laughing and joking with friends
What are your top five pet peeves? i don't really have any. i guess when i get angry at someone else because it reflects on my character 
What would a perfect day be like for you? out with nature on the beach, in summer with friends, reading a good book


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings VictoriaL and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum VictoriaL. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## MasterDood (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Victoria! Welcome to the forum! I'm pretty new to it but everyone here is super nice and you will love it here! If the description matches you, then thats your type, the answers don't hold too much weight against it. You could be very closely between being an introvert and extrovert. Anyway, nice to meet you! Im Morgan and you seem nice!


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

Another INFJ! Hello, I'm Courtney. It's nice to meet you.


----------



## VictoriaL (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Morgan and Courtney! nice to meet you too :laughing:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Yai, now we have Victoria and Viktoria. That's gonna be funny. :tongue: 

Welcome to Personality Café!
If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Highschool Pariah (Dec 11, 2009)

Yay, newbies:laughing:


----------



## Icarus (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey welome to the forum
I'm Jacques
Hope this forum helps you understand yourself, as much as it has helped me :happy:
Its also an awesome place to talk to your fellow INFJs.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi VictoriaL! Welcome to PC. Glad to meet another fellow INFJ reader! I must admit that my room is flooded with books as well. :blushed:

Oh, and you can also read more about MBTI personality (more specifically, functions) at these sites if you're not sure about your INFJness (having used them, I think they're good and must have recommended them at least three times :crazy:


Myers Briggs - the Dynamic Model
Fundamental Nature of the MBTI
Personality Types - a graphical introduction

INFJ has introverted intuition as the dominant function and extraverted feeling as the auxiliary function. I do think you sound a lot like INFJ from your post though.

Enjoy! :happy:


----------

